# gun camo



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i live in west central wisconsin, and i am just getting into coyote hunting and am wondering if i need to put camo on my gun, if so what are some good kind. i would tape it but i don't like the goo that it leaves. what are some other ways to. off topic i bought a primos squeker and tryed to hook it on my gun to cut down on movement, but it don't stick good and am wondering if anyone does this and what they used?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't put camo on my guns

The only gun I have with camp is my 835 ulti mag turkey gun,it camp with the camp from the factory


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

No camo here. Good background and no movement are more important to us :smile:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

My shotgun I had dipped because my factory finish was fading. 

No camo on my rifle. I agree with the others that its more important to be still.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

If it isn't shiny there is no need to camo it. Animals get spooked by movement, glare and the human form.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of mine are, some aren't. I won a camo applique here on this site and put it on my Axis. I like it. Easy to apply, heat it to conform to gun shape. Done. Made by mossy oak. Some people just want to customize their gun so that it's their's. Do you want with it. No camo is necessary but dress it like you like it.


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

Only camo guns of mine are shot guns for ol tom's. If you want camo all it can do is help but its not a make or break.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy on/off camo--- you can buy a camo gun sock or get some camo vet wrap--- no sticky residue.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I've camo wrapped a couple of mine just for the hell of it. Couldn't find them for two days.

:hunter:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:that: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, vet wrap is a good way to go for temporary camo. No residue. Pick it up at Quality farm & fleet, PetCo, TSC etc. Many patterns to choose from.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

ok thanks guys. i'm going to just leave it black then, easier that way!


----------



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't put camo on my rifles and I usually only wear a camo jacket and hat. I use my surroundings to hide me and the rifle. I have had coyotes close before and they didn't see me until I moved my entire upper body to take the shot, and even then they didn't know exactly what I was.

Call me a traditionalist I am just not a big fan of putting camo on a wood stocked rifle and blued barrel, but I wouldn't be against buying one that came with camo from the factory i.e.(savage predator hunter). I don't think that camo on a gun really helps that much.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

McNett camo wrap is ok, but if u leave it on for several months, it'll leave some residue that needs scrubbed off...It does come clean, though....


----------

